# Weekly competition 2011-09



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' F' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U'
*2. *R F' U2 R' U2 R' U F'
*3. *F R' U R' F R' F R U
*4. *F2 U F' R U2 F R2 U'
*5. *U' R F' U' F2 U' R U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' R2 F2 D' B R F' D' B R' F2 L R F' U' L' F2
*2. *D F' R2 B D' R' B' L B2 R2 D2 L2 U B' D U2
*3. *D2 F2 U' R U' F2 L' U' B L2 U F2 R' F2 U2 B' D2 U2
*4. *L' R2 F' D B L' R' F2 L' D B U2 B2 L' U L' D F
*5. *L B2 F' R2 F L' U R B' D F2 U R F' R U R2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 R2 Uw2 B2 F2 U B' D2 L' Fw Rw2 B' Rw' Uw2 L Fw' L2 B2 F R' D2 U' R U Rw2 R2 Uw2 U' B F2 L U2 B' L2 Uw' U' B' L2 D U2
*2. *R2 Uw B' Fw F Uw' R' B2 D2 B L2 U B2 D2 R U Rw R' D2 U' R Fw' R' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw Fw F2 Rw F2 D2 B' Uw2 U B D2 Fw2 L2 B'
*3. *F2 D' U R' F' R2 F' D B2 Fw L B R2 D' U2 R2 Uw B2 D' Rw' B' L2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 F2 D B Fw' Rw2 U2 Rw D Uw' U2 R2 Fw' Uw2 R Fw2
*4. *Fw2 D2 Uw' F2 R B Fw' F' L F D Uw' B2 Rw2 B2 U2 R' B' F U2 L Fw L' R2 Fw F' L' Uw Fw' L2 R' Uw Fw2 Uw B' U B2 Fw' Uw' R
*5. *B2 U2 F Uw' F' L2 F' U' Rw2 B D Uw' U' B Rw' B F' Rw2 R' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R' D Uw2 L' U B' Rw2 R2 F D' R2 Fw' D Uw B Fw' L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' R2 Bw2 F2 U2 L Bw Fw2 U2 L' Fw' Rw' B' Bw2 Lw R2 B' Fw' F2 D Dw2 Fw' Dw' U2 Fw2 L' Lw2 Uw' L' Rw Bw' Fw U' R' B D Bw' Uw2 Rw' B' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw Lw D' L Fw' R' F' D' Lw Rw' B U' R' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Bw2
*2. *B2 Bw' L' Fw2 R' F2 L' U Rw2 B' Bw2 F Dw R D2 Fw R2 B' Uw Lw R2 Bw Dw2 U F2 Rw Dw' U F2 Dw2 Uw2 B Fw' D' Lw R2 U' B2 Bw' Rw Fw' Dw L2 Uw' B Fw2 Uw2 B2 F' Uw L2 R2 Dw' Bw F' Dw U2 L2 D R2
*3. *Uw' Lw' Dw Uw' R' D F2 D2 B Bw' F2 Rw' R' Fw F2 L' Uw' Rw F' D2 Dw' U' L2 Bw' Dw2 Uw F' Rw Bw L2 Rw R B' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw D' Bw2 Fw F2 R2 Bw Uw' Bw' D2 L Uw' L Bw Lw U' Lw2 D2 Dw U L' Lw Rw B2
*4. *U2 Rw R Bw R' Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw' D' Bw R Bw' Lw' B2 Bw' D2 R' Dw B' Bw' F' Dw2 L' Lw Fw' Dw Lw Bw2 D' Dw2 B' Bw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw' Fw2 U2 F Rw Bw' U L' Rw2 Bw Rw Fw' F2 Lw' F2 Lw' Rw F Lw2 Fw2 D2 Lw Bw' Fw' R2
*5. *D' Bw2 D' B2 U' Bw' Fw Uw2 R' B2 Bw2 D L2 Bw2 Uw Bw' F U F' D' U Rw' R2 Bw2 F' Dw2 B' U' Bw2 U' B' L Dw2 Uw U Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 Rw D' F2 Rw R Uw2 Bw Lw2 U Lw' R2 Uw' Rw Bw2 Dw2 L2 R D' L2 Rw2 R

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 2R 3U2 U2 3F' D 2U' U2 B' 2L F D 2D 3R2 B2 2B' 2U2 F' R' B 2L2 2F 2D' U 2R2 R' 2B F 2D2 L2 R' D2 U B 2F 2D 3R2 2R' R' 2B' 3F2 2F D2 3U' 2L 2F F 2L B2 F2 D2 2D' 3U 2U2 L' 2L 2R2 3F 2F2 2L2 B 2D 3F' 2L' 3R 2U U 2B D 2U' U' 2B 3R2 R2 B2 D2 B 2F D' 2D'
*2. *B' 3U2 2L' 2B' 2D 2L' F 3R 2U2 3R2 D2 2U2 U2 2F2 2L B L' 2L2 2U2 3R2 R F2 U2 2L2 3U' F L 2R 3F' F2 L2 R 3F' 3U B2 2B2 3F2 2L2 3R 2B 2D2 B' 2F2 2D L U F' 2L2 2F 2U' F2 3R2 2B' F2 3U2 L 2D 3R 2U 2F' 3U' 3R 2R 3F 2U2 2L' B 2F' 2U L2 2L U' L 3F 2L F2 3U 2R2 D2 2U
*3. *2L 3R' U2 B2 2B 3U2 2U2 L' 3R' 2U2 B2 F' 2U L' 2B' L' 2F' L2 U' 3F 2D2 3F2 2U 2B' 3F 2F2 D' 3F' F2 R2 2B' D 3R' D2 2U U 3F 2F2 R2 D2 2U' 2L' D 3F' R 2B2 3R' 3F' F L2 2R' U' L 3R2 2U 2F L' R2 D' 2B' 2F2 D L2 2L' D2 3U 2U2 2L' R' 2F2 D' 2D2 B2 R2 2B 2L 2B 3R2 R U'
*4. *2D' 2F2 2D' 3U' 2U' B 3F' F' 2U2 R F' R' D 2B' R2 F U' 2F L 2L 3R' B' F2 2R 3U 3F2 2L B2 3U2 3R R' U2 2F R' 2F U 2R2 2U' B 2D2 R' B' 2F 3U2 L2 2D 2B2 L 2F2 F' 2D' U' 2R D2 L2 2L R F' 3U2 F' 2D2 3F2 2D2 3F' U2 B 3U2 B 2F F2 2R2 3F2 2F2 F L 2R 3F' F' 2L2 2D'
*5. *2U' 2L2 B2 2D' 2U2 F2 2D 3R' 3U2 L' R2 B' D2 3U U F2 2L' 2R' B 2B2 F' 2L 3U 2R' 3F L 2L 3R2 2R 2B 2F U' 2B D 2F 2L2 2R F 3U 2L' R' 2F2 F2 2L2 U' L2 3U 3F2 3R 2B2 2L 2R2 F2 2L 2R2 3U 2F2 F2 3U' 2L F 3R2 2B2 3F2 3R 2R R' 3U2 L' F2 3R' 3F2 3U L 2U 2L' 2D2 L 2B' F

*7x7x7*
*1. *D 2R2 3U U B2 3U' R2 F' 3L' 2R' 3B 2L 3B' L' 2L' 3D 2L2 2B 2F' D 2D2 3U2 3F2 D 3B L' 2L 3L' 3R2 2B' 3B2 F D B 2B 2F 2R2 3U 3R2 2R2 B R2 F' 2L 3R R2 D 3D2 3F2 3L2 2D2 2R' D2 3L B' U L' 2L' 2U L' 3D 2L 2R2 3B2 D' 3R 3U U' 3F 2U' 2L2 D2 2U 2B' 3U' 2U 2R2 2F2 R B2 3L R' 3F D' 3U' B' 3B2 2F 3L' D' 2U 3B' 2L' 3F' D 2U' 3L' B2 3B2 2L
*2. *2B 2U2 3L F 2D' 3R 2B' 2D2 3R 3B 3L' 3D2 R 3D' 3R 3D2 3B' L' 2R 3B' 3F 3D 2R' 2U2 2F' 2R R2 D U' B L 3R' D 2L' 2F D 2L' 3F 2R 2B2 F' 2L 2B' 2D' 2B' L' 2L2 2R' R2 3F' 2L' 2F' 2L' 3B' 2F' 2L' 2R R 2D' F2 3R B2 2U' U B' 2B' 2F U B' L' 2U' R' 2B' 3B 3L' 2B 2F' U' 3B2 L2 3U' B2 D 2D U' R 2B2 U 3R 3D 3U 2U' L' 2R' 2U' L' 2B2 3R' 2R' U'
*3. *3B 3R R' 2U 2F2 3L2 F' 3U' F2 3L2 3U' U' F 3U2 B 2B U' 2R' 2B D 3U' 2B2 U2 2R' B2 F' 3R' 3D' 3R 3F 2F L D' 2B2 3D2 3U 3R' 3B R2 3B2 2L' 3U2 L2 2D' 3B' D2 3R2 D2 2U2 F' 3R 2D' 3L2 2B' 3B' 3U U' B L' 3D2 L 3D' 2F' U2 3R' 3F' 2F' F2 2L' 3L' 2U' 2B 3D2 3U 2L U2 3B' D' 3D 2U B 3D 3B' L2 2L2 R' 3D2 2L 3R 2U 2F2 F2 2D2 3B2 U' F 2D' B2 D 2U2
*4. *L' R 3U L' 2B2 L2 D2 2U2 B 3B D2 2D 2U R' 3U B2 2R' R 3F 2U' 2L' F' 2L' 3L B' 2D2 2U' 2B2 U2 3R 2R 2F2 U L 3B 3D2 U 2R' 2D B' 3B D2 F 2D2 2U 3L2 3B 2F2 3U' B' 2D' 2F 2L' 3B2 3F L' 3R' 2R 3B F 3L' B' 3F' L' 2F2 2D 2L2 U' B2 D' 3R' 2U' U 2R 2B2 L2 R2 2F2 2U' 2L U 3L' 2U' 2F2 3D' 2U 2R' B2 2D2 B2 3U B' 3B 2F2 F 2R' U 2L' 2B' D
*5. *2B2 2U2 2B' 2F' 2R' 2D2 3U 3L R' 2U2 3L2 2F2 U' L2 U B2 3F 2U2 2B 3F' 2F 2R 3D 3U L 2R2 2F F 3U2 2U 2B' D' 2D2 2R' B2 2B' 2L' 2U 2B2 3F' F2 D' U F' 2U2 3B' 2D' 3D2 3L 3U2 B L2 2L 3D F 2D' U2 2L D 2D2 2U' U 3R' 3B' 3F2 2F' 3U' 2U 2B2 2D' 2L' 3R 2R2 R' 3B D B U2 3L2 2B2 L B 3B 2D' 2F 3R' D' U2 2L' R' U 2R R 2F 3L' 3D2 3B2 2D 2F2 2D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' R' F U R' F2 U R
*2. *U' F' R U' F2 U' F2 U R U2
*3. *U F R2 F R2 F R' F2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B L2 U2 L R' D L2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 B L2 U2 R' U2
*2. *U F2 D2 B U' B2 R F2 R2 B2 L' D F U2 F' D2 L U2
*3. *B2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 B' D' R2 F2 D B' U' L' B2 F L R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 Uw B' L' B' Rw Uw' B F2 Uw2 R' D2 Rw B2 F' Rw2 D Uw B2 R' U' L Uw' B Fw' U' Fw F' D' Uw' U Fw2 D2 Fw U2 Fw Rw2 Fw' F' Rw2
*2. *B' F Uw U2 Fw2 R Uw' Fw2 F2 D2 U' L' Uw Rw R2 F2 Rw2 R2 Uw U2 Rw2 B' Fw' L' R Uw' B2 D' Uw2 Rw' Fw' F' D2 B D' R2 Fw2 F D R'
*3. *D B' R' B Rw' R' B Fw' Rw2 R' U Rw' R2 B' U Fw2 L' Uw' U F' Rw R2 Fw2 L' B' L' R2 Fw' L D L2 F R' D Rw B Uw' R' F2 U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Fw' D' U2 Fw2 Lw' B' Uw Rw R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 Dw Bw Lw R' F L B' Lw2 Dw Uw B2 D2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' D2 B2 L' Uw' F' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' L Rw' D Dw2 Uw' Bw D2 L' Uw' Fw R' F2 D2 Bw Fw U B D2 Lw B Bw' Rw' F'
*2. *Dw2 Fw2 F2 U' R D' Rw Dw2 Bw F2 D U' L Bw Fw' Uw Bw2 L' D' Fw2 Dw R U' F2 D2 B2 L Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw R2 F Uw Lw' D Fw2 Rw U R' Bw2 Uw' F2 Lw2 U2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 Lw Rw' D Dw' L2 Dw2 Lw R Fw' D Fw2
*3. *Dw' Uw' Rw Dw Lw R2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 R2 B L F D U R D' Dw2 R2 Bw2 Uw Fw2 D' U F L Rw' Bw R D Uw2 R' Bw F' L Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 F D2 R B Bw2 F' Dw2 Uw Lw2 Bw' Dw B' Fw F2 Dw B Rw' U Lw D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F 3U 2U2 3F2 2D' 3U 2L2 U' 3F 3R2 2B 3F2 2F' D2 2B' 2U 2B2 3F' F2 3R 3U2 2L 2U 2B2 D' F 2L 2R' D 2D2 3U2 2U2 2L' D 2B2 2U F' 3U 3F2 2R' D2 3F' R2 B2 U' 2B2 3U' 2U' F' D F2 2D2 F L' B2 3R' 2D 2U' U 2L 3R' R 2B U 2L' R' F' 2U2 2F D2 2L' B' 2B' 2F2 D2 3F' 3R' 2R' U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3B 2L' 3R' R 2U 3R' U2 2F 2D2 R 3D2 2U 2B2 3L2 3U' 2U U' 3L' B2 2D U2 3F2 2F' 3U L 2U' B 3F2 L 3L 2R 2U U2 3R' 2R' R' 2D' L' 3L 2R2 2F' 2D2 B2 D' R 2F 3U 3R' B 2D' 3R' B F' R 3U 2U2 U2 3L2 U L' 2R2 B 3F' 2L' 2B2 2L 3B2 2L 3R 3D 2R 3U' R 2B2 F' L' 3D2 2R' 2D 2U U B' D 2D' 2B F2 3D2 3L 2F R' B 3B 3F2 2R' 3F' 2F2 2R' R U' 2B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D2 R2 F' R U2 F2 R2 U' L B F R' U' B' F2 R U
*2. *B' L U' B D2 R' D L2 R D' F' U' R' D' L' R2 F' U2
*3. *F L2 D' F2 L2 R D F' L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U L' F2 U2
*4. *F R2 B2 R' B R' U2 F D B R F' R U L2 F L
*5. *B' R F2 U' R F D' B R F2 L D U B L2 F' L' U
*6. *U L D B U2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B L2 B' D U B D' U2
*7. *F U' L U L' B2 R D' U2 L2 D' B F L2 U' R' D' U2
*8. *B2 R D' B L2 U B' L R D L D' B' F2 L' D U2
*9. *B' U' B2 R' F' R' B' L R' D U2 B' D R B2 R U2
*10. *U' L D2 B2 D2 L' B F' L' U L' D' B L2 F2 L R2 F'
*11. *R' U R2 U' B F' L D2 U' R2 B R U L F' L B' U2
*12. *B' L' D U L2 U B F' L U2 F R B' U' B2 D2 U R
*13. *F L' R2 F' D F2 R B F' R2 D L' D' L D L D2 F2
*14. *U' R2 F2 L' B F' R' F' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 L D2 R D' R'
*15. *B' F2 D' L D R B' L2 U2 R B' L2 F' R2 D U' R' U'
*16. *L R B2 R' F' L' B' U F' L' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U
*17. *D' F R2 F' L2 U' L F' U R F2 D' F2 L2 B R2 U2 R
*18. *L' B U2 F' D2 U' F' L2 R F L U' R' B D' B2 L U2
*19. *B2 D' U F' R2 B' R' F2 L2 B D' L2 R' B U' L
*20. *D F D' U' L2 B2 R D F U2 B D' F' L2 D2 B2 D2 R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' B2 F R2 F2 U F2 U2 L' R2 D U2 B' F' L D2 R U2
*2. *D' L' B' U' L U B2 R2 U B U R' B2 L' F2 R' U2 R'
*3. *D2 B2 D U2 F U B F' D' L2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 U F2
*4. *L D B2 F' R2 U2 L' B U' B R' F2 L' B R U2 B
*5. *B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D B2 L B2 U' B L' R U2 R' F' R' B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 U2 L F L2 F U' R F U L' U R F2 L D B2 R'
*2. *U' F2 U2 B' D' R' F' R U2 B L2 R2 B2 U B' D R U2
*3. *D B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 L2 F D B L2 R2 F R' D F' R'
*4. *R2 B' L' U' R U' B D2 F U' B2 L' U' F D R D U
*5. *U B' D2 B R' B' U' B' U' F D U B' R2 B2 R D F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F R2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 L F' D2 F' U' B2 L' B' U
*2. *L R2 U2 L U2 B' D U' B' D F' D F L2 D R2 D2
*3. *B R B F2 U R' D2 U B2 U R' B2 R' D' B2 U
*4. *L' F U2 B' L' B F D' F U B' F2 D2 B' D2 L2 B R
*5. *F2 U L2 R' F L2 R2 D2 U' B' D U L R2 D' F' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B D' B U F L' R2 B' F2 U F U R2 B2 U' L2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U R2 F2 U2 F' U F
*3. *D L' D L2 R' U2 L F L2 R' U B2 U2 B R F L2
*4. *D2 U2 B Fw2 R' Fw2 L' Rw B Fw' R F2 Rw2 B' D2 U2 Fw2 Uw L R Fw' L' Rw' Uw2 L' Rw2 R Fw F U Rw2 B Uw L2 Fw F' R2 B' Rw D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R U2 F2 U' F' U R2 F2
*3. *R U L' U2 F R F2 R U L2 D U' R F' L B' D F2
*4. *B' F U2 L2 U2 B' F' L' R2 U B' Fw F' D Uw U Fw F2 Uw' U2 F2 Rw U Rw2 U2 R2 Uw' U B F U2 B2 Fw2 U2 L' R2 Uw2 B' D2 Fw'
*5. *L' R2 B' D' Rw2 U L2 Rw' B Uw' U2 L2 Dw' Bw Lw' R2 Bw' Fw' F' L2 Rw2 F' Uw2 U' F2 L' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' R2 D' U2 Bw L2 Uw' B Uw2 U2 Lw Rw' Fw Lw' B2 R' B2 Bw' Dw Bw2 Rw2 R' D Dw' Rw2 B R' Dw F' U2 Rw R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L U' B L' U B' R l b u'
*2. *R U B' R U B' U l r b u
*3. *U R' B' U R B U l' b u
*4. *U R U' R B U R U l' r' b'
*5. *L U' L B' U' B' U l b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,-3) (0,5) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (0,2) (6,0) (0,1) (0,1) (4,2) (4,4) (-1,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (2,2)
*2. *(6,2) (-5,-3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,2) (3,1) (6,0) (-2,1) (0,5) (0,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,1) (0,2) (6,3) (2,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*3. *(-2,6) (-1,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,5) (-3,1) (0,3) (1,3) (2,5) (4,1) (0,2) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-2,0) (-1,3) (3,3) (0,0)
*4. *(0,2) (0,6) (4,4) (-3,2) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,3) (0,5) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (-2,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (2,4) (3,2) (-4,0)
*5. *(0,6) (-3,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-4,3) (0,2) (-2,4) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (4,0) (3,0) (0,5) (3,0) (-2,1) (5,0) (3,0) (0,3) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B' L' R' B F' R' F B R' L' F' B R' B R B' L F B R L' F' L' F R
*2. *F R' L' F' R L' R' F R' L' B R L F L' F' B R L F' R' L R B F
*3. *B F' R' B F B' L' B' L' F' R' B F B' L' R' L F' R' L R' B' F' R F'
*4. *R F L B R' B' F L' R' F' B' F B F' L' F' R' F' L' F' L' R' B L R'
*5. *L' F B L F' B' L' B' R' F' R' L' F R L F B F' L' R' F B' L B L


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 26, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.75) 4.98 4.89 (3.44) 4.13 => 4.66

*3x3:* (15.94) 15.54 (13.11) 14.73 14.26 => 14.84

*4x4:* 59.30 (1:08.27) (49.70) 1:07.31 53.58 => 1:00.06
Comment: 3rd sub-50 solve ever! 4x4 still hates me in official comps, though... 

*5x5:* (2:44.06) 2:37.13 (2:18.27) 2:33.49 2:40.27 => 2:36.96

*2x2 BLD:* 21.97 DNF DNF => 21.97

*3x3 OH:* 30.91 30.88 (35.54) 31.47 (29.26) = 31.09

*2-4 Relay:* 1:25.38

*2-5 Relay:* 4:17.86

*Magic:* (DNF) (1.06) 1.30 1.26 1.22 => 1.26

*Master Magic:* (2.59) 2.98 2.67 (3.11) 3.00 => 2.88

*Clock:* 12.92 (14.87) 13.32 (12.77) 13.52 => 13.25

*Megaminx:* 2:04.74 1:55.44 (2:08.70) (1:52.07) 2:05.65 => 2:01.95

*Pyraminx:* 7.59 (8.38) 6.61 8.16 (3.50) => 7.45

*Square-1:* 45.95 36.81 30.54 (29.62) (53.32) => 37.77


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 26, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.58, 6.48, 7.14, 5.32, 5.10 = *5.79*

*3x3:* 17.56, 20.72, 19.96, 17.05, 22.49 = *19.41*

*4x4:* 1:39.49, 1:50.01, 1:50.43, 1:54.08, 1:50.67 = *1:50.37*
_OLL parity on all of them_

*234: 2:36.04*

*Magic:* 2.18, 1.78, 1.84, 1.91, 3.16 = *1.98*

*3x3OH:* 42.13, 39.88, 35.83, 42.31, 37.96 = *39.99*

*3x3 MTS:* 3:29.84, 2:50.89, 2:06.98, 2:15.97, 3:04.11 = *2:43.65*

*Pyra:* 8.56, 10.62, 9.74, 7.38, 8.09 = *8.79*

*Sq1:* 1:07.78, 1:25.30, 36.15, 42.94, 1:05.08 = *58.60*


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Feb 26, 2011)

3x3: 20.86, (21.66,) 18.15, (16.93), 17.57 = 18.86
2x2: (7.74), 4.97, 6.49, (4.79), 7.23 = 6.23


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 26, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.95, 3.29, 3.72, 4.02, 4.20= 3.90
*3x3:* 12.42, 15.91, 13.90, 14.32, 14.03= 14.10
*4x4:* 1:07.62, 1:05.78, 1:14.13, 1:10.93, 1:05.72= 1:08.11 (I got a new 4x4, which helped ALOT)
*OH: * 51.09, 48.02, 29.92, 34.56, 39.28= 43.71 (I sucked this week.. but Im happy about the single!)
*Magic:* 1.51, 1.42, 1.41, 1.51, 1.64 = 1.48
*Square-1:* 39.92, 35.67, 1:02.01, 42.33, 39.91= 40.42
*Pyraminx:*
*Skweb:*
*2+3+4:* 1:25.25
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF (How embarrassing. I'm really really new to BLD and apparently need to practice more...)


----------



## Jedi5412 (Feb 26, 2011)

2x2 Average: 8.39 meh better improvement

(10.35),7.86, 9.53, 7.80, (5.94) 

3x3 Average: 32.13 wow ive dropped 1 second in my average

35.92, 32.02 ,(38.32), (24.44) ,28.43


----------



## AnotherMember (Feb 26, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.57, 3.96, 5.34, 2.40, 5.74 = 4.95
3x3x3: 14.11, 12.82, 12.86, 11.94, 15.78 = 13.26


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 26, 2011)

2x2: 3.09, 3.06, 2.37, 1.48, 3.38 = 2.84
3x3: 8.59, 10.78, 8.99, 9.99, 9.98 = 9.65
4x4: 43.16, 47.33, 49.58, 52.38, 49.40 = 48.77
5x5: 1:24.13, 1:27.13, 1:21.30, 1:38.97, 1:20.31 = 1:24.19
6x6: 2:58.03, 2:46.56, 2:21.43, 2:28.10, 2:46.26 = 2:40.31
7x7: 4:54.98, 4:26.33, 4:55.37, 4:37.35, 4:44.79 = 4:45.71
2x2 BLD: 11.68, DNF(27.70), DNF(10.48) = 11.68
3x3 BLD: 1:55.52, 1:12.25, DNF(1:10.21) = 1:12.25
4x4 BLD: 7:54.24, 
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 19.38, 16.96, 19.04, 23.45, 21.27 = 19.90
3x3 WF: (2:09.63), (1:13.47), 1:22.79, 1:32.43, 1:26.56 = 1:27.26
3x3 MTS: 1:01.55, 51.62, 54.96, 48.88, 49.84 = 52.14
2-4 relay: 1:07.34
2-5 relay: 2:47.20
Magic: 1.31, 1.21, 1.21, 1.31, 1.44 = 1.28
Master Magic: 3.90, 4.11, 3.62, 4.02, 3.55 = 3.85
Clock: 9.73, 14.07, 9.51, 10.67, 8.39 = 9.97
Megaminx: 52.08, 49.20, 53.13, 53.14, 55.99 = 52.78
Pyraminx: 5.60, 5.30, 5.79, 4.41, 4.75 = 5.22
Square-1: 19.48, 19.42, 15.50, 15.79, 29.27 = 18.23

FMC: 35



Spoiler



Scramble: B D' B U F L' R2 B' F2 U F U R2 B2 U' L2 U'
Solution: B D2 L U' R2 L2 D' B D' B' L B2 D L' D' L' B' L B D2 F' D' F2 L' F' L B R' B' R D R D' R' D2 (35)

2x2x2: B D2 L U' R2 (5)
2x2x3: L2 D' B D' B' L B2 (12)
F2L3: D L' D' L' B' L B (19)
F2L: D2 F' D' F2 L' F' L (26)
LL: B R' B' R D R D' R' D2 (35)

Linear..


----------



## Norbi (Feb 26, 2011)

3x3: 20.97, (20.23), 24.03, 26.47, 24.73
3x3 bld: DNF, 2:59.06, 2:11.26
3x3 OH : 44.62, 54.33, (1:21.31), 57.27, 1:06.70
2x2: (6.22), 7.23, 7.17, 9.20, 7.70


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 26, 2011)

*3x3:* 38.403, (41.256), 33.912, 35.141, 37.826 *= 37.123*

*magic:* 5.343, (4.668), (6.252), 6.118, 5.647 = 5.703


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll do this when I get off work

2x2: 13.41 (08.59) (16.72) 12.61 09.40 = 11.81
3x3: (22.40) (37.27) 28.75 29.09 27.58 = 28.47
4x4: 2:18.50 (3:00.21) (2:16.75) 2:53.88 2:33.16 = 2:35.18
5x5: (3:35.40) 4:05.41 (4:14.40) 3:52.84 4.02.44 = 4.00.23 
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 BLD: DNF DNF DNF: DNF
3:3 OH:
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Magic: (1.34) (1.59 DNF) 1.35 1.78 2.71 = 2.01
Clock:
Pyraminx:

This will be fun.


----------



## Attila (Feb 26, 2011)

FMC: 32 moves
F2UB2RL’F2R’DLBURF’B2D’B’F2U’F’BLF’URL’FB’D’B2DU’R
premove: R
F2UB2RL’F2R’DLBUR (12) all corners and 6 edges, 
F’B2 D’B’F2U’F’BLF’URL’FB’D’B2DU’R (20/32) 6E6C. :fp


----------



## Edam (Feb 26, 2011)

*2x2* 8.97, (8.32), 10.21, (10.23), 9.72 =*9.63*
*3x3* 17.48, 16.59, (14.72), (19.30), 17.93 =*17.33*
*4x4* (1:03.45), 1:28.81, (1:51.81), 1:43.12, 1:37.67 =*1:36.46*


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 26, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (3.54), 2.10, 2.56, (1.82), 2.41 = *2.36*
*FMC: 29*


Spoiler



Solution: B D2 L R B U' B' R F U' F' U F' L2 F L U L U' D L' D B' L2 B D' L' D' L
Scramble: B D' B U F L' R2 B' F2 U F U R2 B2 U' L2 U'

2x2x3: B D2 L R B U' B' R
Switch to inverse scramble (premoves R' B U B' R' L' D2 B')
F2L: L' D L D B' L2 B D' L D'
LL: U L' U' L' F' L2 F U' F U F' (inverse of another OLL alg, that's why I know it)


----------



## irontwig (Feb 26, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves



Spoiler



_R2 F L2 B D B' L2 F U' F U F L' U R' U' B' R2 B2 R' B' R L' U' R2 U F' R' F D' U2_
On the inverse:

U2 D F' R F U' R2 U L [XX-cross]
R' B R B2 R2 B U R U' L [F2L]
F' U' F' U F' L2 B D' B' L2 F' R2[LL]

Not sub-30 this week either, but at least got to use that random tripod LL alg.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 26, 2011)

*2x2:* (7.15), 3.68, 5.41, (2.13), 5.21 = 4.77
*3x3:* 14.22, (17.91), (13.19), 14.16, 15.91 = 14.76
*4x4:* 1:11.53, (1:00.05), (DNF), 1:16.55, 1:10.72 = 1:12.93
*5x5:* (1:54.21), 2:01.84, 1:56.09, 2:18.69, (2:26.78) = 2:05.54
*6x6:* 4:45.46, (3:50.18), 4:24.00, 4:16.22, (5:30.21) = 4:28.56
*7x7:* (6:47.36), (6:13.11), 6:26.27, 6:23.69, 6:17.13 = 6:22.36

*2x2 BLD:* 30.41, 52.78, 1:09.97 = 30.41
*3x3 BLD:* 2:22.05, DNF, DNF = 2:22.05
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [10:22], DNF [9:42], DNF [10:46] = DNF
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF

*3x3 OH:* 25.83, 32.58, (33.25), 31.94, (24.72) = 30.12
*3x3 MTS:* 1:03.31, 1:19.68, (1:25.83), 1:20.31, (56.50) = 1:14.43
*3x3 FM:* 34
*2x2-4x4:* 1:40.63
*2x2-5x5:* 3:49.34

*Magic:* 1.30, (1.28), (6.05), 1.59, 2.16 = 1.68
*Master Magic:* (4.47), 4.33, 4.16, 4.08, (3.84) = 4.19
*Clock:* 11.36, 11.80, (12.13), 10.69, (10.66) = 11.28
*Megaminx:* 2:11.19, 2:27.33, (2:09.11), 2:24.69, (2:34.36) = 2:21.07
*Pyraminx:* 9.93, (13.28), 10.69, (8.69), 10.52 = 10.37
*Square-1:* 40.91, 40.97, (37.50), (59.97), 58.63 = 46.84
*Skewb:* (4.06), 19.58, (23.58), 19.27, 6.56 = 11.14

Fewest Moves:


Spoiler



Scramble: B D' B U F L' R2 B' F2 U F U R2 B2 U' L2 U'
Solution: B D2 L U' R2 B' L' B D' B U2 B' D' B U2 D' L B2 D L2 D2 B D B 2 L B L' U' B' L' B L U B

2x2x2: B D2 L U' R2 (5|5)
2x2x3: B' L' B D2 * B D' (6|11)
triple xcross: L B2 D L2 D' (5|16)
F2L: D' B D B2 L B L' (6|22)
Edges: U' B' L' B L U B (7|29)
Insert D B U2 B' D' B U2 B' (5|34) at *.

I loved the inverse scramble, but didn't start trying it until too late. Not sure what I was thinking with this (inverse): L' U L U R' U / D' L' F' / L' D' R' D / L R U R' U R F R' F' U2 L. Then I know a 14 move ZBLL for that, but meh.

On regular scramble, do U2 D2--that looks kinda nice. But I'm not good at starting with 2x2x3s.


----------



## Henrik (Feb 26, 2011)

Henrik

3x3 Feet: (1:14.40), 55.30, (54.69), 1:07.38, 1:04.59 => 1:02.42 min
Two attempts above 65 sec is not good! But avg hits my latest avg of 100 I guess.

Clock: 14.90, 14.12, (13.92), (15.73), 15.51 => 14.84 sec.

Magic: 1.05, (1.00), 3.00+, (3.80+), 2.69 => 2.25 sec


2x2: 3.36, 3.28, (4.80), (2.34), 3.70 => 3.45 sec 
Nice.

3x3BLD: 2:01.39, 2:21.93, 2:21.27 => 2:01.39 min
Success, but no sub-2


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 26, 2011)

Cubenovice

FMC: 31 HTM



Spoiler



premove U2
U' R B L2 2x2x2
U F2 U' R + F' R siamese
D' F' D' F makes F2L - slot
B' D2 B D' R # D' R' leaves 5 corners
U2 undo premove

at + insert R B R' F' R B' R' F to cancel 5 moves
at # insert B D' F D B' D' F' D to cancel 2 moves

U' R B L2 U F2 U' R2 B R' F' R B' D' F' D' F B' D2 B D' R B D' F D B' D' F' R' U2

31 HTM


----------



## urosh (Feb 26, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 23.10 (21.66) (26.82) 23.94 25.71 = *24.25s*


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 26, 2011)

Only practicing events I’ll be doing in upcoming competition

*2x2x2*: 6.69, 4.62, (7.10), 5.37, (3.52) = *5.56*
*3x3x3*: (18.08), 21.79, (23.51), 19.22, 20.81 = *20.61* 
*4x4x4*: 1:37.78, 1:36.84, (1:41.38), (1:18.98), 1:27.59 = *1:34.07*
*5x5x5*: (2:22.94), 2:21.60, 2:16.39, 2:21.01, (2:16.17) = *2:19.67*
*6x6x6*: (4:02.15), 3:47.95, 3:53.89, 3:48.87, (3:29.18) = *3:50.24*
_Very nice single and average_
*7x7x7*: (6:15.30), 6:20.02, 6:24.73, 6:16.19, (6:32.98) = *6:20.31*
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *2:07.50*
*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: *4:26.78*
*3x3x3 OH*: (51.31), (1:15.36), 58.89, 57.11, 1:07.77 = *1:01.26*
_Only got PLLs I don’t like one-handed..._


----------



## Jakube (Feb 26, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 7.97, (4.07), (13.43), 8.71, 7.68 = *8.12*
*3x3x3:* 25.10, (22.68), 27.40, (30.28), 26.95 = *26.48*
*4x4x4:* (1:26.62), 1:50:90, 1:51.76, 1:48.63, 1:48.56 = *1:49.36*
*5x5x5:* (3:16.83), (4:40.44), 3:54.02, 3:38.62, 3:19.69 = *3:37.44*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 47.23, 49.37, 37.41 = *37.41*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 2:09.35, DNF, 2:52.07 = *2:09.35*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 13:05.16, DNF, 9:41.10 = *9:41.10*
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF, 43:45.50, DNF = *43:45.50* _Year! First 5x5x5 BLD!_
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 1/2 6:23.98*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (59.90), (40.38), 51.11, 59.12, 48.44 = *52.89*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:21.82*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:36.92*
*Pyraminx:* 32.09, 17.23, 29.91, 31.87, 45.05 = *31.29*


----------



## amanda (Feb 26, 2011)

2x2x2= *15.51* : 20.83, 12.78, 13.03(DNF), 14.50, 13.91

3x3x3= *22.77* : 21.19, 28.09. 17.34, 24.44, 22.77


----------



## Blablabla (Feb 27, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 6.88 4.47 5.73 (3.48) (8.67) = 5.69
*3x3x3*: 24.34 (20.84) (24.64) 24.56 23.53 = 24.14

*3x3x3 OH:*40.72 (38.11) 43.96 (47.41) 41.53 = 42.07


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 27, 2011)

*2x2: 3.82 *= (5.68),  (2.32), 4.74, 3.37, 3.34 
Lanlan, Mainly LBL w/ little CLL (solves 2&4)
*3x3: 14.68*= 15.37, 15.41, (11.61), (17.05), 13.24 
DaYan III LingYun, Yes, yes, yes, sub-15 :tu
*4x4: 1:28.33 *= 1:28.31, 1:28.20, (1:38.33), 1:28.47, (1:19.80) 
Lanlan, mid solve had a fail 10sec Zperm 
*5x5: 3:40.19 *= 3:42.96, 3:38.55, (4:02.09), (3:30.00), 3:39.05  Need V-cubes
Rubik’s

*2x2 BLD: Best: 23.44 *= 1:34.32, DNS(9.77), 23.44
1st was I how to do 2x2 bld , 2nd was easy Speed Bld (I included Memo)(I didn’t scramble it right :fp) ugh  
*3x3 BLD: 6:25.33 *= DNF(3:53.32), DNF(4:30.26), 6:25.33 
*3x3 Multi BLD: 1/2 (13:46.38)*
forgot you get an hour  :fp:fp

*3x3 OH: 32.23 *= (39.00), 28.72, 30.98, (27.88), 36.99 
*3x3 WF: 5:04.66 *= (5:24.37), 4:57.99, 5:12.11, (4:46.23), 5:03.89 
DaYan Guhong Blue, Hate this 
*3x3 MTS: 1:06.57 *= (1:22.96), 1:11.75, 1:03.80, (56.54), 1:03.57
Been practicing this  
*3x3 FMC: 47* (44:31.79) :fp


Spoiler



Soultion: D2 F L' B L' B' L F' D2 R' B R B R D L' D L D2 B R' B2 R B2 R' U R U' B2 U R U' B' U B' R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 U F2 U' R' F U2
Scramble: B D' B U F L' R2 B' F2 U F U R2 B2 U' L2 U'
inverse scramble: U L2 U B2 R2 U' F' U' F2 B R2 L F' U' B' D B'

2X2: U2 F' R U F2 U' L2 (7/49)
expand: B U2 R2 U2 R2 B U' (7/49)
F2L: B U R' U'
B2 U R' U'
R B2 R' B2 R B' R' (15/49)
OLL: R D2 L' D' L D' R' (7/49)
PLL: B' R' B' R D2 F L' B L B' L F' D2 (13/49)

Canclations: F2L-OLL (R' R= -) 2 move canclation (49-2=47)
47 moves



*2-4: 1:59.11* 
*2-5: 5:49.38* 
*Magic: 1.32 =* 1.35, 1.28, (1.22), 1.33, (1.36)
LingAo, 
*Master magic: 4.28*= (4.78), 4.25, 4.35, 4.25, (3.75) 
LingAo, Couldn’t get another sub-4 for 10more minutes  
*Clock: 20.22 = * 19.69, 24.32, (16.11), (27.41), 16.66
LingAo, good good good 
*Megaminx: 1:31.88 *= 1:35.94, (1:47.58), 1:35.78, 1:23.93, (1:19.25)
Mf8 Blah haven’t practiced my favorite :fp
*Pyraminx: 6.19 *= 5.12, (8.80), 4.68, (2.95), 8.77 
QJ hahaha 
*Sq-1: 45.01 *= 43.82, (48.86), 46.38, (36.29), 44.83
QJ Didn’t get any better w/ practice :confused:
*Skewb: 11.84 *= 12.31, 10.09, (14.68), 13.15, (9.30)
Lanlan WOW, speedy, Weekly speedsolving comp. record? :tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Kian (Feb 27, 2011)

7x7x7- 7:52.36, 7:37.21, 7:30.35, 7:40.46, 7:14.83
5x5x5- 1:58.31, 2:03.75, 1:59.50, 2:06.36, 2:13.83
4x4x4- 48.37, 59.75, 1:23.47, 54.83, 58.67
2x2x2- 5.77, 3.71, 4.88, 5.82, 5.73
3x3x3 OH- 27.28, 25.50, 23.55, 26.50, 27.36
Pyraminx- 15.06, 12.35, 12.66, 10.98, 10.16
3x3x3- 13.01, 15.09, 13.52, 15.26, 14.62
Clock- 20.02, 19.54, 19.57, 18.56, 16.45
2-4 Relay- 1:29.89
2-5 Relay- 3:34.95


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 27, 2011)

Kenneth

FMC 36



Spoiler



Scramble : B D' B U F L' R2 B' F2 U F U R2 B2 U' L2 U'

2x2x3 minus one move : B' R' U' L2 F2 U2 L' (7)
F2L to LS : B' D B' D L' D2 L' D2 L' (9, 16)
Pair up : B D' B' L' (4, 20)
All but 2-twist : D L D' L' (4, 24)
CO : F R' U2 R F' D2 F R' U2 R F' (11, 35) ... Optimal L-twist com
AUF : D (1, 36)

Not much time left for a CO insertion, I spent 30+ minutes to improve the continuation from the 2x2x3, that I found fairly quick. Then it was not the best corner case you can get, but there are worse...


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Feb 27, 2011)

2x2x2 : 4.82, (DNF), 4.37, (1.87), 6.89+ =>* 5.36*

3x3x3 : 17.28, 17.25, (19.85), (13.68), 16.85 => *17.13*

4x4x4 : (1:37.64), (1:12.07), 1:15.04, 1:24.47, 1:25.21 =>* 1:21.57*

3x3x3 One-Handed : (42.68), (32.28), 35.01, 39.18, 41.46 => *38.55*

2x2x2 Blindfolded : (1:45.97), (1:00.72), 1:51.04 => *1:00.72*

3x3x3 Blindfolded : (3:47.02), 3:59.28, (DNF) => *3:47.02*

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay : *1:25.71*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 27, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> All but 2-twist ]



I quickly found a 25 mover into 2 twisted corners but as I never tried corners twisting coms (and remembered they are ~ 14 moves) I decided to start all over.


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Feb 27, 2011)

3x3 avg17.57
2x2 avg5.47
3x3OH avg37.58
Pyraminx 4.93, (6.85), 4.75, (3.62), 4.35=4.67
Clock 10.98, 10.40, 8.63, (16.20), (8.29)=10.00
SQ-1 (38.25), 28.11, (24.86), 28.75, 36.48=31.12


----------



## (X) (Feb 27, 2011)

*2x2 avg*: 4.92
5.55, (5.66), 4.59, 4.63, (4.29)
*
3x3 avg*: 13.90
12.83, 16.31, (16.88), 12.58, (12.05)

*4x4 avg*: 1:15.18
(1:12.35), (2:17.52), 1:15.79, 1:12.70, 1:17.05
*
5x5 avg*: 2:14.52
2:27.08, (2:39.02), 2:08.91, 2:07.58, (2:05.60)

*2x2 BLD best*: 1:17.21
1:31.80, 1:17.21, DNF(1:28.32)
*
3x3 BLD best*: 4:08.05
DNF(3:38.17), 4:08.23, 4:08.05

*3x3 OH avg*: 24.48
(28.66), 25.30, (22.14), 22.52, 25.62
*
2+3+4*: 1:35.36

*2+3+4+5*: 3:50.96

*Megaminx avg*: 1:30.26
1:28.03, 1:31.40, (1:32.61), 1:31.34, (1:18.81)

*Pyraminx avg*: 11.71
13.31, (13.66), (8.90), 12.14, 9.68


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 27, 2011)

(X) said:


> *Megaminx avg*: 1:30.26
> 1:28.03, 1:31.40, (1:32.61), 1:31.34, (1:18.81)


 
sooo close you beat me by 1 second again


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 27, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 9.05 7.36 7.21 7.59 7.69 = *7.55* _Comment - I got a bout 2 seconds quicker a few weeks back, and it has proved to not be fluke. _
*3x3* - 20.46 19.97 20.02 26.88 20.78 = *20.42* _Comment - some dick stamped on my main cube in the boozer the other day, and this new GuHong just will not break in. Good considering though_
*4x4* - 1.14.65 1.20.83 1.12.93 1.12.84 1.11.81 = *1.13.47* _Comment - X-cube is a weird cube, some days I get avgs like this, others I'll get sup1.30s. Nevertheless - 100K wt Diff oil has made it infinitely better._
*5x5* - 2.25.19 2.31.31 2.10.13 2.17.22 2.10.19 = *2.17.53* _Comment - Counting 2.10 helped_
*6x6* - 3.52.86 3.40.63 3.54.38 3.56.93 3.39.59 = *3.49.29* _Comment - Very good. 100K wt Diff oil has slowed it down, made it more stable, and helped my look ahead._
*7x7* - = 6.31.50 6.20.11 7.15.31 6.30.84 6.19.08 = *6.27.48* _Comment - PB I think, or very close to it._
*2x2 BLD* - DNF 56.50 1.13.81 = *56.50* _Comment - Always nice to get 2 on the bounce_
*3x3 OH* - 49.33 1.13.77 44.26 45.30 55.13 = *49.92* _Comment - Not too bad, given new cube_
*3x3 MTS* - = 1.40.61 1.24.43 1.15.80 1.15.78 1.21.71 = *1.20.65* _Comment - Good I guess._
*3x3 FMC* - = *62* moves


Spoiler



F' U' L' B' L' U2 B2 z2 (7)
L U' L2 U' L (12)
U B' U' B U2 B' U B (20)
U' R U2 R' U B U B' (28)
R U2 R' U2 R U R' (35)
y' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' U (48)
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F (62)

Like pyraminx, I excel in this discipline.


*2-4 Relay* - *1.53.11* _Comment - Okay_
*2-5 Relay* - *4.25.34* _Comment - Not too good_
*Magic* - 1.56 1.56 3.38 DNF 1.55 = *2.17* _Comment - Yeah._
*Master Magic* - 2.58 2.61 2.63 2.63 2.78 = *2.62* _Comment - Nice considering the lack of practise I have done. Note to self - Practise. _
*Clock* - 14.63 13.93 DNF 13.02 12.59 = *13.86* _Comment - Nice, I guess_
*Megaminx* - 2.17.16 2.20.33 2.26.36 3.00.88 2.24.05 = *2.23.58* _Comment - Not sure what happened on 4th_
*Pyraminx* - 14.50 17.68 20.08 13.68 15.31 = *15.83* _Comment - Wow, I just love this puzzle so much._
*Sq1* - 1.01.72 57.58 1.00.91 1.05.15 1.07.86 = *1.02.59*
*Skewb* - _I have a LL on order, so I may participate if it arrives. I don't know a speedsolving method yet, so if I do take part, we can all laugh at my times._


----------



## PeterV (Feb 27, 2011)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (8.52), 6.46, 8.09, (5.71), 6.94 = *7.16 avg.*

3x3x3: (21.46), (27.83), 26.55, 23.03, 25.28 = *24.95 avg.*


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 27, 2011)

antoineccantin:

3x3: 17.40, (14.72), (21.63), 15.14, 16.14 = *16.23*

3x3 OH: 43.94, (34.89), (46.90), 41.67, 44.67 = *43.43*

4x4: (2:40.02), 2:17.17, 2:07.33, 2:29.79, (1:50.42) = *2:18.10*

Magic: 1.95, 2.04, (2.50), (1.93), 2.23 = *2.07*

Pyraminx: 14.18, 14.61, (20.30), (11.09), 14.60 = *14.46*


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 1, 2011)

2x2x2 – 6.38, (6.34), 6.96, 6.66, (7.09) – Avg – 6.67
3x3x3 – 21.56, 20.58, (22.16), 20.63, (19.46) – Avg – 20.92
4x4x4 – 1:30.93, 1:44.52, (1:27.34), 1:44.08, (1:56.46) – Avg – 1:39.84
5x5x5 – (2:36.05), 2:42.16, (3:04.59), 2:43.66, 2:53.18 – Avg – 2:46.33
6x6x6 – 5:08.77, 5:48.96, 5:35.47, (4:48.65), (6:02.53) – Avg – 5:31.07
2x2x2 Blindfolded – 2:37.75, 1:54.02, DNF – Best Time – 1:54.02
3x3x3 Blindfolded – DNF, DNF, DNF
3x3x3 One Handed – 59.55, 59.19, 55.33, (44.41), (1:10.15) – Avg – 58.02
3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. B D' B U F L' R2 B' F2 U F U R2 B2 U' L2 U'
56 moves
y D’ R’ L’ F’ R’ U R’ z2 y U’ R U R’ U2 y R U B’ R’ B y L U’ L’ U L U L’ y U R U’ R’ U’ y L’ U L
y’ F R U R’ U’ F’ 
B z R U R’ U’ z’ B’ y2 
L U’ R’ U L’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 R U2

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay – 2:13.81

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay – 4:50.53

Magic – 1.72, (3.61+), (1.65), 1.81, 2.41 – Avg – 1.98 

Master Magic – 5.80, (3.80), (5.93), 4.31, 4.91 – Avg – 5.01

MegaMinx – (3:19.34), (4:27.69), 3:59.25, 3:57.11, 3:42.52 – Avg – 3:52.96

PyraMinx – 14.22, (14.19), 15.83, 16.83, (20.66) – Avg – 15.63

Square-1 – (1:52.36), 1:18.25, (50.09), 55.22, 1:03.77 – Avg – 1:05.75


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 3, 2011)

3x3: (8.60), (10.72), 8.60, 9.20, 10.03 = 9.28
2x2: (6.14), 2.93, 3.54, (2.27), 2.61 = 3.03
OH: 17.88, 18.66, (15.79), 16.27, (22.67) = 17.60


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:28.14 DNF 1:10.76
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:39.80 6:01.95 5:00.52
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF 11:10.27 DNF
comment: I was happy about the fast solve, but not happy with the low accuracy. At least I made up for the accuracy with the 5x5x5 speedsolve scrambles 
*6x6x6BLD: * DNF
comment: Sloppy, just sloppy. Multiple stupid mistakes.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 36 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B D' B U F L' R2 B' F2 U F U R2 B2 U' L2 U'
Solution: B D2 R' F' D2 R D2 R' D2 L' D R D' R' L2 B' L' B D' B D' B' D2 B' L2 B D2 L D L' F' L' F L2 F2 R'

NISS solve

Pseudo 2x2x2: B D2 R' (do premove R' to see it)
Switch to inverse scramble
pseudo-2x2x3 on top of the pseudo 2x2x2: F2 L F' L2 F (Do premove F before the inverse scramble to see the full block)
Pseudo-F2L minus 1 block: L D' L' D2 B' L2 B
F2L plus oriented edges: D2 B D B' D B' L B L'
COLL with an EPLL skip: L' R D R' D' L D2 R D2 R' D2

Since I find this style of explaining a bit awkward for NISS solves, here was my work flow taken directly from my note page:

(F2L2F'LF.LD'L'D2B'L2B..D2BDB'DB'LBL'...L'RDR'D'LD2RD2R'D2)' R' (SCRAMBLE) B D2 R' [F']


Done BLD

*3x3x3:* DNF 1:15.95 DNF 1:03.81 DNF = DNF
*4x4x4:* 5:46.44 DNF DNF 4:39.32 5:43.62 = DNF
*5x5x5:* 18:35.98 (DNF) 13:29.57 14:18.01 (12:44.51) = 15:27.85
comment: Very excited to have gotten a successful average! I made so many memory errors during the 18:35 solve that I had to keep correcting, but I kept at it. I'm actually more excited that I still got the first solve successfully than I am about any of the other solves (as weird as that might sound)!


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Mar 4, 2011)

*2x2x2* : 6.93 , (4.72) , 6.47 , 5.31 , (7.06) =
*3x3x3* : 15.65 , 15.58 , 15.50 , (12.55) , (15.80) = 15.58
*4x4x4* : (1:00.19) , (48.40) , 56.40 , 54.61 , 55.93 = 55.65
*5x5x5* : (1:52.36) , 2:14.27 , 2:05.16 , 1:57.47 , (2:19.41) =
*6x6x6* :
*7x7x7* :
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* :
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* :
*3x3x3 One Handed* : (43.96) , 46.36 , (54.19) , 48.93 , 53.63 =
*3x3x3 With Feet* :
*3x3x3 Match the scramble* :
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* :
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* : 1:30.44
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 3:48.80


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 4, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.86), 2.86, 3.96, (1.90), 2.66 = *3.16*
Comment: Using new LanLan. Good, but there was a cap pop on 3.96 which made it at least half a second slower.


----------



## Brunito (Mar 4, 2011)

pyraminx: 4.29 -.- 
4.40, (5.15), 3.35, (3.23), 5.12


----------



## Alan Chang (Mar 4, 2011)

*3x3:* (16.21), 18.55, 19.81, (28.68), 20.86 = 19.74


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 4, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.21, 6.06, 6.32, (5.35), (11.40) = *6.19*
*3x3:* 14.80, (12.00), (17.37), 12.07, 13.77 = *13.55*
*4x4:* 1:21.52, 1:12.55, 1:13.53, (1:31.73), (59.22+) = *1:15.87*
*5x5:* 3:00.75, (3:32.62), 2:35.91, (2:28.00), 2:49.53 = *2:48.73*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:36.82*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:45.70*
*3x3 OH:* 27.71, 25.95, (34.73), 26.35, (25.66) = *26.67*
*Pyraminx:* 11.74, 16.38, 11.36, (8.95), (17.05) = *13.16*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 28.82 = *28.82*
_*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 59.16 = *59.16*
Comment: Phew, that was a relief._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, 21:28.84, DNF = *21:28.84*
_Comment: Horrible, memo was ~10:35, I massively messed up the wing memo.
Because I spent so long on the wings, I started to forget centers. As for the execution, 
not only was my recall bad, but I made countless mistakes which I obviously undid._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 7/11 (27:42.04) = *3 points*
*3x3 MTS:* 3:51.39, 3:30.96, (DNF), 2:55.73, (2:55.53) = *3:26.02*


----------



## okayama (Mar 4, 2011)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [2:12.33], 2:38.44, 2:34.52 = 2:34.52
1st: forgot to solve a parity 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [28:57.40], 24:21.56, DNS = 24:21.56

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [34:14.81],
1st: Off by 3 wing-edges http://twitpic.com/45zdjc

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/4 (24:46.73) http://twitpic.com/46enn2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 31 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: B D' B U F L' R2 B' F2 U F U R2 B2 U' L2 U'
Solution: U2 B D2 L2 F U' F2 U F2 R2 D' R D F D' F' D' U2 B' R F' R F R' B U2 L F' L' D2 R'

Pre-scramble: D2 R'

c/e pair: U2
1st 2x2x1 block: B D2
2nd 2x2x1 block: L2 F U' F2
Make 2x2x3 block: U F2 R'
Orient edges: R' D' R
Finish F2L + OLL: D F D' F' D'
PLL: U2 B' R F' R F R' B U2 L F' L'
Correction: D2 R'

Looks a nice scramble, but I couldn't find a nice skeleton. 

Another starts:

(1)
Pre-scramble: R

2x2x2 block: U2 D2 F R U
2x2x3 block: D' L2

(2)
(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: L2

c/e pair: R' 
1st 2x2x1 block: L F2
2nd 2x2x1 block: D' L
Make 2x2x3 block: F' B U2 B2 F L2
Orient edges: L D' L'
F2L minus 1 slot: D2 F' D' F2
All but two swapped c/e pairs: D2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 4, 2011)

2x2x2: (8.64) - 9.95 - (13.30) - 10.93 - 10.80 = 10.56 (Improvement here)
3x3x3: 29.67 - (32.55) - 26.15 - (24.45) - 28.84 = 28.22 (YES!!! Sub 30!!!)
4x4x4: 2:27.12 - (2:33.15) - 2:22.00 - (1:58.91) - 2:23.78 = 2:24.30 (Haven't practiced at all and it shows!)
5x5x5: (4:06.26) - 4:33.35 - (4:42.43) - 4:40.69 - 4:28.94 = 4:34.33 (Not as good but didn't get as lucky as last week)
3x3x3OH: 1:33.40 - 1:27.19 - 1:32.36 - (2:49.26) - (1:23.76) = 1:30.98 (First avg of OH and a PB!)
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 3:24.63 (Not so good this week)
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 7:30.76 (Again, not so good.)
Magic: 2.25 - (2.31) - 2.11 - 2.22 - (2.08) = 2.19
Megaminx: 3:36.02 - 3:36.44 - 3:46.74 - 4:03.82 - 3:41.23 = 3:41.47 (Started using a new method)
Pyraminx: 19.77 - 22.25 - (23.42) - (14.38) - 19.37 = 20.46
Square-1: 1:48.52 - 1:50.78 - 1:37.56 - 1:42.35 - 1:47.81 = 1:46.23
Skewb: 29.15 - 25.39 - 25.42 - (45.42) - (22.67) = 26.65 O 0.03 secs improvement on last week!)

I have now added OH to my solves, maybe getting into FMC aswell!

Also, could someone please tell me how to do MTS?


----------



## Brest (Mar 4, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 24.56
25.39 24.97 23.32 (26.27) (22.39)

*4x4x4:* 2:03.24
(2:10.01) 2:04.46 2:05.12 1:59.75 2:00.13

*Clock:* 24.45
24.58 24.67 (27.55) 24.10 (21.42)

*FMC:* 40


Spoiler



B D2 L R B' U' B R
L D L B D B' D
L D L' D' L2 D L' D2
B D F' D' B' D F
D' B D' F2 D B' D' F2 D2 L


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 4, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> maybe getting into FMC aswell!
> 
> Also, could someone please tell me how to do MTS?



You should definately get into FMC!

For MTS you take two solved cubes
- scramble first cube
- hit timer
- inspect 1st cube
- within 15 seconds star to "solve" the 2nd cube into the same scrambled state as the 1st one

Good luck with OLL and PLL recognition -)
You could also consider throwing some BLD algs into the mix


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> You should definately get into FMC!
> 
> For MTS you take two solved cubes
> - scramble first cube
> ...


 
2-look seems to be the easiest for most people. and I'd recomend doing beginers method to start off with than F2l


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 4, 2011)

Yay! just finished my first try, Its actually quite a bit harder than it sounds, and Yes I used a 4LLL. Will keep going with it though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 10.90, 7.26, 8.42, 7.46, 7.13 = *7.71*
*3x3x3:* 25.01, 26.09, 25.38, 21.11, 25.87 = *25.42*
*4x4x4:* 1:31.90 [P], 1:34.34 [OP], 1:57.70 [OP], 1:40.47 [OP], 1:50.88 [OP] = *1:41.90*
*5x5x5:* 2:57.10, 2:28.00, 2:16.40, 2:38.68, 2:22.03 = *2:29.57*
*6x6x6:* 5:01.50 [P], 5:09.86 [P], 5:36.19 [OP], 4:56.89 [OP], 5:31.57 [OP] = *5:14.31*
*7x7x7:* 7:53.64, 7:24.40, 7:31.80, 7:07.76, 8:03.16 = *7:36.61*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 24.59, 34.53, 33.85 = *24.59*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:42.24, 1:48.09, 1:54.42 = *1:42.24*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:39.40 [3:19], 8:28.03 [3:23], 6:10.79 [2:44] = *6:10.79*
Comment: Wow, these were good! First one was a somewhat challenging scramble; I was just surprisingly fast on it. Third one was a really easy scramble, so it’s not that great; I’m still too slow at BH wings.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 14:15.42 [7:34], 16:26.62 [8:35], DNF [13:52.26, 7:13] = *14:15.42*
Comment: Third one off by 3 + centers. Second one I popped during a + center commutator and thought I lost my place – I was surprised when it was solved!
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [33:06.19, 17:50]
Comment: 2 inner X centers were all that were wrong – memorized K instead of L.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [52:42.28, 27:55]
Comment: 4 centers and 2 corners were wrong – I had center parity and didn’t realize it.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/9 = 7 points, 38:18.50* [25:20]
Comment: Fifth cube had 2 corners twisted. Still haven’t gotten one this year.
*3x3x3 OH:* 47.75, 47.65, 40.05, 45.93, 36.53 = *44.54*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:06.22, 1:37.77, 2:05.38, 1:42.84, 1:32.56 = *1:48.66*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:15.16, 2:55.18, 1:20.88, 1:20.72, 1:23.16 = *1:21.59*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*


Spoiler



D2 R’ U R’ F’ L2 B U’ L U L’ B’ U R B D’ L2 D R2 D’ L2 D R B’ U’ D L’ D’ L2 B2 L’ B’ D2 B’ D2 B2 D2 B2

2x2x2: D2 R’ U R’ F’
2x2x3: L2 B U’ L U L’
Switch to inverse scramble:
3x cross: B2 D2 B2 D2 B D2
4th pair: B L B2 L2 D L D’
OLL: U B R . B’ R’ U’ B
insert at .: R2 D’ L2 D R2 D’ L2 D
R2 R become R’ before insertion.


*2-4 relay:* *2:08.19*
*2-5 relay:* *4:50.20* [OP]
*Magic:* 8.65, 14.53, 8.90, 12.27, 8.50 = *9.94*
OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.09, 3.84, 3.59, 3.81, 4.94 = *3.91*
*Clock:* 2:31.21 [0:29], 16.11, 20.16, 17.31, 14.36 = *17.86*
*MegaMinx:* 43:26.73 [23:38], 3:17.36, 2:56.07, 3:19.07, 2:56.17 = *3:10.87*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:18.16], 18.96, 12.65, 14.40, 13.22 = *15.53*
Comment: BLD solve was scrambled.
*Square-1:* DNF [7:09.56, 4:13], 36.78, 34.83, 42.77, 43.65 = *41.07*
Comment: On BLD solve, I messed up J perm when fixing parity.
*Skewb:* DNF [5:58.02, 1:43], 17.61, 22.21, 18.16, 20.13 = *20.17*
Comment: BLD solve off by 3 centers. At first I forgot the algorithm to twist 3 corners, and by the time I finally remembered it, I must have gotten confused about the memo for the centers.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 4, 2011)

Xishem:

*2x2x2:* 5.07, 5.49, 6.20, 5.03, 7.42 = *5.59* 
*3x3x3:* 21.21, 30.17, 19.76, 25.40, 21.90 = *22.84*
*4x4x4:* 2:17.35 [OP], 2:46.87 [OP], 2:23.85 [O], 2:18.83 [OP], 2:46.95 [POP, O] = *2:29.85*
Comment: Bad day for parity.
*5x5x5:* 4:42.06, 4:09.75, 4:30.66, 4:05.67, 3:45.78 [PLL Skip] = *4:15.36*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 30.40, 34.55, DNF(41.27) = *30.40*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF[3:47.26], 4:14.10, DNF [Interrupted] = *4:14.10*
Comment: This was horrible. I haven't done a blind solve in over a week, and it definitely hurt my memo time.
*3x3x3 MultiBLD:* *4/4 in 25:30.56*
Comment: Yes! I am so, so happy about this. PB by far.
*3x3x3 OH:* 39.97, 36.61, 34.70, 32.28, 32.30 = *34.54*
Comment: This is a PB average.
*3x3x3 WF:* 7:49.81, 6:44.69+, 7:06.03, 23:47.67 [Pop], 5:55.49 = *7:13.51*
Comment: See below.
*3x3x3 MTS:* 1:21.05, 1:35.82, 1:35.03, 2:25.26, DNF [2:17.29] = *1:52.04*
*3x3x3 FMC: 51 moves*


Spoiler



U' R U B E2 BR U' r U' r U' F R F' U R U2 R U' R2 U R' U' D' R U R' U' D R U R' B' U2 B U B' U B U2 B L' B R2 B' L B R2 B2

1x2x3: U' R U B E2 B
2x2x3: R U' r U' r
Orient Edges: U' F R F'
Place FR, BR, and DR edges: U R U2 R U'
Cancellation: R2
Orient bottom corners: U R' U' D' R U R' U' D R U R'
OLL: B' U2 B U B' U B
PLL: U2 B L' B R2 B' L B R2 B2


*2-4 Relay:* *3:18.80* [OP]
*2-5 Relay:* *8:46.24*
Comment: 4x4 was horrible.
*Square-1*: 1:00.00 [P], DNF [Interrupted], 43.14, 1:23.13 [P], 1:20.25 [P] = *1:14.46*
Comment: I suck at Square-1.

First off, first time I've done feet. Second off, I made the horrible, horrible mistake of using a 2H-tensioned Guhong for feet. Thirdly, I started PLL at 4:00 on the popped solve. Took me about 20 minutes to get the piece in correctly. :/ First I did finally get it in at about 14:00, correctly oriented. Then I realized that one of the corners was now twisted incorrectly. I went ahead and solved it so it was just the corner twisted. Then, while trying to twist the corner in its place, I popped out a bottom edge. I then proceeded to twist the corner by the bottom edge, and then reinsert the bottom edge oriented correctly. Finally I had to do a pureflip to the last two corners.

My feet hurt, my legs hurt, and I have a headache.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(6.05) 8.41 7.03 6.05 (8.88) = *7.16*
*3x3x3: *20.78 21.58 (21.93) 20.47 (18.47) = *20.94*
*5x5x5: *1:57.58 (2:08.63) 1:59.65 (1:52.86) 1:58.02 = *1:58.42*
*7x7x7: *(6:24.94) 6:10.81 (5:46.90) 6:14.63 6:23.66 = *6:16.37*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:17.81 DNF 1:12.19 = *1:12.19*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *3:50.15 DNF 5:15.75= *3:50.15*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(47.97) 35.66 40.68 36.47 (35.06) = *37.60*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:02.05 (DNF) 1:13.28 1:02.55 (56.90) = *1:05.96* 
*Magic: *1.53 1.53 (1.47) (1.93) 1.71 = *1.59*
*Master Magic: *(4.590 5.05 5.59 5.25 (5.96) = *5.30*
*Clock: *17.06 18.03 (20.88) (13.78) 16.11 = *17.07*
*MegaMinx: *(3:15.69) 2:35.21 (2:28.84) 2:50.63 2:57.66 = *2:47.83*
*Pyraminx: *14.72 (17.63) 16.96 16.90 (13.91) = *16.19*
*Square-1: *1:05.93 (1:07.66) 1:01.58 1:03.27 (45.38) = *1:03.59*


FIRST SUB 2 average for 5x5x5! (and magic was nice as well). But Pyraminx and Square-1 were BAD


----------



## guusrs (Mar 5, 2011)

fmc: U B2 L R' F' U2 D R' D2 F' D R' F2 R2 F'D2 B' D2 F' D B2 D' F D B' D' F' L U2 (*29*)

2x2x3: U B2 L R' F' U2 (6+2)
F2L: D R' D2 F' D R' F2 R2 F2 (15+2)
LL-edges: F D2 B' D' * B D' F' (21+2)
undo premoves L U2 (23)
at * insert D' F' D B2 D' F D B2, 2 moves cancel

Gus


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 5, 2011)

*3x3x3 -* 28.60, 34.02, 30.00, 28.16, 25.16 ==> 29.25 AO5


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 6, 2011)

*2x2:* 17.15	17.99	22.42	16.37	18.37 = *17.84*
*3x3:* 43.74	43.11	47.07	39.02	118.22 =	*44.64*
*4x4:* 2:56.03	2:58.14	3:03.23	3:14.07	5:25.42 =	*3:05.15*

*2x2BLD:* dnf	dnf	75.31	= *75.31*
*3x3BLD:* 2:13.51	dnf	dnf	= *2:13.51*
*4x4BLD:* dnf	dnf	6:26.41	= *6:26.41*
*5x5BLD:* dnf	17:29	dnf	= *17:29*
*6x6BLD:	dnf	* 
*7x7BLD:	dnf	*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 6, 2011)

Congratulations, Simon, Tim and Mike.

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.36 Ville Seppänen
 2.84 SimonWestlund
 3.03 Yes, We Can!
 3.16 RCTACameron
 3.45 Henrik
 3.82 Jaysammey777
 3.90 cuberkid10
 4.67 Evan Liu
 4.77 Tim Reynolds
 4.92 (X) 
 4.96 AnotherMember
 5.36 wlstjd2145
 5.46 Kian
 5.56 Keroma12
 5.59 Xishem
 5.69 Blablabla
 5.79 Inf3rn0
 6.20 Zane_C
 6.23 Lord Voldemort
 6.24 pierrotlenageur
 6.67 mrjames113083
 7.16 PeterV
 7.16 AvGalen
 7.37 Norbi
 7.55 James Ludlow
 7.71 Mike Hughey
 8.12 Jakube
 9.63 Edam
 10.56 MaeLSTRoM
 11.81 d4m4s74
 16.41 amanda
 17.84 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 9.28 Yes, We Can!
 9.65 SimonWestlund
 13.26 AnotherMember
 13.55 Zane_C
 13.91 (X) 
 14.08 cuberkid10
 14.41 Kian
 14.67 Jaysammey777
 14.76 Tim Reynolds
 14.84 Evan Liu
 15.58 pierrotlenageur
 16.23 antoineccantin
 17.13 wlstjd2145
 17.33 Edam
 18.86 Lord Voldemort
 19.41 Inf3rn0
 19.74 Alan Chang
 20.42 James Ludlow
 20.61 Keroma12
 20.92 mrjames113083
 20.94 AvGalen
 22.80 amanda
 22.84 Xishem
 23.24 Norbi
 24.14 Blablabla
 24.25 urosh
 24.95 PeterV
 25.42 Mike Hughey
 26.48 Jakube
 28.22 MaeLSTRoM
 28.47 d4m4s74
 28.92 MrIndianTeen
 33.36 Jedi5412
 37.12 RubikZz
 44.64 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(24)

 48.77 SimonWestlund
 55.65 pierrotlenageur
 57.75 Kian
 1:00.06 Evan Liu
 1:08.11 cuberkid10
 1:12.93 Tim Reynolds
 1:13.47 James Ludlow
 1:15.18 (X) 
 1:15.87 Zane_C
 1:21.57 wlstjd2145
 1:28.33 Jaysammey777
 1:34.07 Keroma12
 1:36.53 Edam
 1:39.84 mrjames113083
 1:41.90 Mike Hughey
 1:49.36 Jakube
 1:50.37 Inf3rn0
 2:03.24 Brest
 2:18.10 antoineccantin
 2:24.30 MaeLSTRoM
 2:29.85 Xishem
 2:35.18 d4m4s74
 3:05.15 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:24.19 SimonWestlund
 1:58.42 AvGalen
 2:03.20 Kian
 2:05.54 Tim Reynolds
 2:05.63 pierrotlenageur
 2:14.52 (X) 
 2:17.53 James Ludlow
 2:19.67 Keroma12
 2:29.57 Mike Hughey
 2:36.96 Evan Liu
 2:46.33 mrjames113083
 2:48.73 Zane_C
 3:37.44 Jakube
 3:40.19 Jaysammey777
 4:00.23 d4m4s74
 4:15.36 Xishem
 4:34.33 MaeLSTRoM
15:27.85 cmhardw
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:40.31 SimonWestlund
 3:49.29 James Ludlow
 3:50.24 Keroma12
 4:28.56 Tim Reynolds
 5:14.31 Mike Hughey
 5:31.07 mrjames113083
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:45.71 SimonWestlund
 6:16.37 AvGalen
 6:20.31 Keroma12
 6:22.36 Tim Reynolds
 6:27.48 James Ludlow
 7:36.01 Kian
 7:36.61 Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 17.60 Yes, We Can!
 19.90 SimonWestlund
 24.48 (X) 
 26.43 Kian
 26.67 Zane_C
 30.12 Tim Reynolds
 31.09 Evan Liu
 32.23 Jaysammey777
 34.54 Xishem
 37.60 AvGalen
 38.55 wlstjd2145
 39.99 Inf3rn0
 40.62 cuberkid10
 42.52 Blablabla
 43.43 antoineccantin
 44.54 Mike Hughey
 49.64 pierrotlenageur
 49.92 James Ludlow
 52.89 Jakube
 58.02 mrjames113083
 59.43 Norbi
 1:01.26 Keroma12
 1:30.98 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:02.42 Henrik
 1:27.26 SimonWestlund
 1:48.66 Mike Hughey
 5:04.66 Jaysammey777
 7:13.51 Xishem
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 11.68 SimonWestlund
 21.97 Evan Liu
 23.44 Jaysammey777
 24.59 Mike Hughey
 28.82 Zane_C
 30.40 Xishem
 30.41 Tim Reynolds
 37.41 Jakube
 56.50 James Ludlow
 1:00.72 wlstjd2145
 1:12.19 AvGalen
 1:15.31 MatsBergsten
 1:17.21 (X) 
 1:54.02 mrjames113083
 DNF d4m4s74
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 59.16 Zane_C
 1:10.76 cmhardw
 1:12.25 SimonWestlund
 1:42.24 Mike Hughey
 2:01.39 Henrik
 2:09.35 Jakube
 2:11.26 Norbi
 2:13.51 MatsBergsten
 2:22.05 Tim Reynolds
 2:34.52 okayama
 3:47.02 wlstjd2145
 3:50.15 AvGalen
 4:08.05 (X) 
 4:14.10 Xishem
 6:25.33 Jaysammey777
 DNF mrjames113083
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:00.52 cmhardw
 6:10.79 Mike Hughey
 6:26.41 MatsBergsten
 7:54.24 SimonWestlund
 9:41.10 Jakube
24:21.56 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Tim Reynolds
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

11:10.27 cmhardw
14:15.42 Mike Hughey
17:29.00 MatsBergsten
21:28.84 Zane_C
43:45.50 Jakube
 DNF okayama
 DNF Tim Reynolds
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

8/9 (38:18)  Mike Hughey
4/4 (25:30)  Xishem
7/11 (27:42)  Zane_C
3/4 (24:46)  okayama
1/2 ( 6:23)  Jakube
1/2 (13:46)  Jaysammey777
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 52.14 SimonWestlund
 1:05.96 AvGalen
 1:06.37 Jaysammey777
 1:14.43 Tim Reynolds
 1:20.65 James Ludlow
 1:21.59 Mike Hughey
 1:52.04 Xishem
 2:43.66 Inf3rn0
 3:26.03 Zane_C
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:07.34 SimonWestlund
 1:25.25 cuberkid10
 1:25.38 Evan Liu
 1:25.71 wlstjd2145
 1:29.89 Kian
 1:30.44 pierrotlenageur
 1:35.36 (X) 
 1:36.82 Zane_C
 1:40.63 Tim Reynolds
 1:53.11 James Ludlow
 1:59.11 Jaysammey777
 2:07.50 Keroma12
 2:08.19 Mike Hughey
 2:13.81 mrjames113083
 2:21.82 Jakube
 2:36.04 Inf3rn0
 3:18.80 Xishem
 3:24.63 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:47.20 SimonWestlund
 3:34.95 Kian
 3:48.80 pierrotlenageur
 3:49.34 Tim Reynolds
 3:50.96 (X) 
 4:17.86 Evan Liu
 4:25.34 James Ludlow
 4:26.78 Keroma12
 4:45.70 Zane_C
 4:50.20 Mike Hughey
 4:50.53 mrjames113083
 5:36.92 Jakube
 5:49.38 Jaysammey777
 7:30.76 MaeLSTRoM
 8:46.24 Xishem
*Magic*(15)

 1.26 Evan Liu
 1.28 SimonWestlund
 1.32 Jaysammey777
 1.48 cuberkid10
 1.59 AvGalen
 1.68 Tim Reynolds
 1.95 d4m4s74
 1.98 mrjames113083
 1.98 Inf3rn0
 2.07 antoineccantin
 2.17 James Ludlow
 2.19 MaeLSTRoM
 2.25 Henrik
 5.70 RubikZz
 9.94 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.62 James Ludlow
 2.88 Evan Liu
 3.85 SimonWestlund
 3.91 Mike Hughey
 4.19 Tim Reynolds
 4.28 Jaysammey777
 5.01 mrjames113083
 5.30 AvGalen
*Skewb*(4)

 11.85 Jaysammey777
 15.14 Tim Reynolds
 20.17 Mike Hughey
 26.65 MaeLSTRoM
*Clock*(11)

 9.97 SimonWestlund
 10.00 KryuzbanDmitry
 11.28 Tim Reynolds
 13.25 Evan Liu
 13.86 James Ludlow
 14.84 Henrik
 17.07 AvGalen
 17.86 Mike Hughey
 19.22 Kian
 20.22 Jaysammey777
 24.45 Brest
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.29 Brunito
 4.68 KryuzbanDmitry
 5.22 SimonWestlund
 6.19 Jaysammey777
 7.45 Evan Liu
 8.80 Inf3rn0
 10.38 Tim Reynolds
 11.71 (X) 
 12.00 Kian
 13.16 Zane_C
 14.46 antoineccantin
 15.53 Mike Hughey
 15.63 mrjames113083
 15.83 James Ludlow
 16.19 AvGalen
 20.46 MaeLSTRoM
 31.29 Jakube
*Megaminx*(10)

 52.78 SimonWestlund
 1:30.26 (X) 
 1:31.88 Jaysammey777
 2:01.94 Evan Liu
 2:21.07 Tim Reynolds
 2:23.58 James Ludlow
 2:47.83 AvGalen
 3:10.87 Mike Hughey
 3:41.47 MaeLSTRoM
 3:52.96 mrjames113083
*Square-1*(13)

 18.23 SimonWestlund
 31.11 KryuzbanDmitry
 37.77 Evan Liu
 40.72 cuberkid10
 41.07 Mike Hughey
 45.01 Jaysammey777
 46.84 Tim Reynolds
 58.60 Inf3rn0
 1:02.59 James Ludlow
 1:03.59 AvGalen
 1:05.75 mrjames113083
 1:14.46 Xishem
 1:46.23 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)

29 guusrs
29 Ville Seppänen
31 okayama
31 Cubenovice
31 irontwig
32 Attila
34 Tim Reynolds
35 SimonWestlund
36 cmhardw
36 Kenneth
38 Mike Hughey
40 Brest
47 Jaysammey777
51 Xishem
56 mrjames113083
62 James Ludlow

*Contest results*

385 SimonWestlund
308 Tim Reynolds
287 Mike Hughey
255 Jaysammey777
241 Evan Liu
232 Zane_C
204 James Ludlow
193  (X) 
184 Kian
158 AvGalen
151 cuberkid10
149 Xishem
147 mrjames113083
132 pierrotlenageur
128 Jakube
124 wlstjd2145
123 Keroma12
114 Inf3rn0
98 Yes, We Can!
96 cmhardw
89 MatsBergsten
70 okayama
68 Henrik
67 antoineccantin
67 MaeLSTRoM
61 AnotherMember
60 Ville Seppänen
49 Norbi
49 Edam
48 Blablabla
46 KryuzbanDmitry
44 d4m4s74
41 Lord Voldemort
31 RCTACameron
29 Brest
26 PeterV
26 guusrs
24 irontwig
24 Cubenovice
23 Alan Chang
22 amanda
21 Attila
19 Brunito
18 Kenneth
14 urosh
9 RubikZz
8 MrIndianTeen
7 Jedi5412


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 6, 2011)

4th overall . to bad I don't do big blind, that would put me over the top


----------



## Xishem (Mar 6, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 4th overall . to bad I don't do big blind, that would put me over the top


 
Nothing's stopping you (;


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 6, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Nothing's stopping you (;


 
I don't have V-cubes  that could also help me


----------

